# Game 5: Phoenix Suns (2-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-4)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

First win of the season!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (0-4) vs Phoenix Suns (2-1)*



PauloCatarino said:


> First win of the season!



I actually think so, too.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (0-4) vs Phoenix Suns (2-1)*

the Suns are pretty well built to take advantage of all our myriad weaknesses


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (0-4) vs Phoenix Suns (2-1)*



e-monk said:


> the Suns are pretty well built to take advantage of all our myriad weaknesses


Agreed. This looks like loss #5 to me.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (0-4) vs Phoenix Suns (2-1)*

PHX is coming off a bad loss to Utah and have had two days rest....they are going to beat our ass


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (0-4) vs Phoenix Suns (2-1)*

Lakers will be 1-4 tonight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Almost game time. Expecting a much better effort than when we saw this team in Phoenix.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers start 0/3. Luckily the Suns aren't doing much better and after nearly three minutes, the score is 2-0 Phoenix.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugly start to the game. Neither team can score a bucket. Suns are 2/10. Lakers are 1/6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin starting to get going. If he can play well tonight, it would be huge.

Damn, Wesley Johnson on the fast break with a terrible pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bledsoe with two fouls, but Thomas comes in who is also a tough cover. Lin needs to attack him as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers getting to the foul line early. I like it. Aggressive play from them. Phoenix is already out of fouls for the quarter and there's six minutes left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unfortunately we're not hitting the free throws...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with back to back buckets. Hopefully that gets him going after starting 0/3. Lin leading all scorers with 8 right now - he's being more aggressive tonight than he had been in the first four games. Already more points tonight than he did against Golden State.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with a triple for his third straight bucket and the Lakers overall have scored four field goals in a row. The Suns, however, aren't missing now either. What a turnaround for both teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ryan Kelly has checked in, by the way. Let's see what he does.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think Kobe ever thought he'd be playing on the same court with Wayne Ellington, Ronnie Price, Ed Davis and Ryan Kelly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ed Davis with the sick block on Dragic!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

26-24 Suns after one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

6/12 from the stripe now...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We got the lead!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns are 1 for their last 15 and we're only up 1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Perhaps I jinxed it because they scored five straight after that and we're down 4 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad end to the half. They're killing us in the paint and their bench (especially Thomas and Green) are embarrassing us. Down 58-46 at half.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers can't get a stop to save their lives.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Goddammit four chances to stop the ball, play some defense, and PHX gets 9 points in those four attempts.

We gotta find some defenders. We are looking at 0-82.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

0-5.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#MudiayOkaforOubreTowns


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is hard to watch, fellas.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Things we have established so far this season:

1. Phoenix is better than the Lakers

2. If Kobe scores 40 the Lakers have a fighting chance against so-so teams

Awesome


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> This is hard to watch, fellas.


James Worthy said it best in the post game show...

Poor offensive execution and no adjustments on defense. As poor as a roster as we have, the fingers are still pointing at Scott...what is he doing to make the necessary adjustments on defense?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

On the bright side we only have one less win than the Cavs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

39 points for Kobe...on 37 shots. I love Kobe but that's awful. He shot way too much tonight. I know some of them he probably should've been at the stripe, but regardless, that's too much,. Have to trust your teammates more, even if they're not that good. Need them to at least be confident going forward.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So we've got vs. CHA, @ MEM, @ NO, vs. SA, vs. GS, @ ATL, @ HOU, @ DAL next. 0-13?! The sad thing is it's very possible.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We're the worst defensive team in the league and only have 3 players willing to create their own shot and two are injured. Has Byron given up on X and Clarkson?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> So we've got vs. CHA, @ MEM, @ NO, vs. SA, vs. GS, @ ATL, @ HOU, @ DAL next. 0-13?! The sad thing is it's very possible.


Don't be dramatic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

X was unavailable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Don't be dramatic.



How's that dramatic? Look at the schedule. Who do you see us beating right now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> X was unavailable.



Shocker.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> How's that dramatic? Look at the schedule. Who do you see us beating right now?


we play Minnesota on Nov 28th and Dec 14th...so we have that going for us which is nice

We play the 76ers March 22nd

So thats like probably1-2 wins right there....keep your chin up


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#TeamTank


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> We're the worst defensive team in the league and only have 3 players willing to create their own shot and two are injured. Has Byron given up on X and Clarkson?


wtf Byron? 10 minutes combined for Clarkson and Ryan? if you're going to be shitty at least develop your young players


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> #TeamTank


This season is going to drive Kobe completely insane.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> wtf Byron? 10 minutes combined for Clarkson and Ryan? if you're going to be shitty at least develop your young players



Kelly pulled a muscle or something which is why he didn't come back in but said he'll be fine for Sunday.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> This season is going to drive Kobe completely insane.


He is already insane if he thinks shooting close to 40FGAs is in any way helpfull to the team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> How's that dramatic? Look at the schedule. Who do you see us beating right now?


Any of them. It's the NBA. 

Want to bet they don't lose 13 straight to start the year?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Any of them. It's the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet they don't lose 13 straight to start the year?



No because I do think we'll get one. But it's not out of the question that we can go 0-13 is all I'm saying. They gave us a brutal schedule to start the season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is this the worst defensive team of all time? It kind of blows my mind how bad we are on that end of the floor. I don't think we can afford to play Lin, Kobe and Boozer together. All it is going to do is result in layups or fouls. Embarrassing.

Kobe is going to kill himself playing like this. If he takes anywhere near this many shots for the rest of the season his arm is going to fall off. He is also going to rack up a lot of T's this year.


----------

